# Snowshoeing?



## Swamp Dog (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone here do it?  What's the attraction?  am I missing something if I don't get out there and do it?  I was at EMS tonight and they were having a "class" (IE sales pitch) by Tubbs.  definitely piqued my interest though.  I may end up getting some snowshoes just to check it out.


----------



## Euler (Nov 19, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> Anyone here do it?  What's the attraction?  am I missing something if I don't get out there and do it?  I was at EMS tonight and they were having a "class" (IE sales pitch) by Tubbs.  definitely piqued my interest though.  I may end up getting some snowshoes just to check it out.



I snowshoe a little bit.  I like it because it's an easy way to get off trail and bushwack whereever you want to go in the woods.  In the winter there's the combination of the ferns,vines, grassy stuff being down for the winter/buried under the snow, and the fact that you can follow your tracks to get out (if it's not storming) that make snowshoeing a fun way to do some off trail exploring in the woods.

Also it's a nice way to get outside in the winter when you can't get out and ski.  Since you don't need any kind of trail at all, and there's no worry about damage to the bases like on xc skis, snowshoing is a lot more flexible than xc skiing.

Last year my family and I snowshoed the old trail system at Hogback ski area (Nelsaped long ago).  It was really cool to see the old lifts, lodges and whatnot.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 19, 2008)

great workout...you'll be sweating bullets, legs, glutes...its a great way to spend time in the snow/woods when you cant be on the slopes...quiet, peacefull....its awesome...my mtn riding buddy and i substitue our thursday night mtn bike rides with snowshoe night runs when theres snow....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 19, 2008)

we picked up shoes from LL BEAN...great shoes and cheap!!


----------



## Shroud (Nov 19, 2008)

Another major plus (especially in this economy):

The costs of snowshoeing are merely the initial equipment costs (which is FAR less than a new ski setup) and the price of gas to get you to wherever you decide to go that day.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 19, 2008)

I got some last year cause my wife wanted to try it. I like it more then I thought I would.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 19, 2008)

I got some last year.  I love them!


----------



## Bergamo (Nov 21, 2008)

Broke out my old wooden snowshoes last winter. Like the above say, just get out and walk anywhere. Looking to purchase something  "modern" though, for more serious hiking.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 21, 2008)

*....*

..*Also can make for a fun day when on multi-day skitrip and either of the two disasterous conditions happens...the 24hr-thaw or freeze-up day following a thaw!  Bergamo, believe it or not...the old materials, wood and tight-cane weave, are light and _can_ work well..._*IF*_ the design-shape is of the new..smaller and more rectangular...  The "if" part is also in finding..;-)


----------



## Bergamo (Nov 21, 2008)

bigbob, mine are a modified teardrop design, a Huron type, I think. Got them 30 odd years ago at EMS. Used them over gentle terrain. Wonder if they would work well walking up a mountain. Should have bought a Bearpaw style, someone told me later.  I had a tie in - with leather laces - of a steel crampon. Never used that.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 24, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> Anyone here do it?  What's the attraction?  am I missing something if I don't get out there and do it?  I was at EMS tonight and they were having a "class" (IE sales pitch) by Tubbs.  definitely piqued my interest though.  I may end up getting some snowshoes just to check it out.




IMO slow shoeing is boring.  CC skiis can go just about anywhere a shoe can and it is a lot more exciting.  Watch out with thos tubbs with the plastic binding that you step into and then adjust aroun the shoe.  the break all the time.  I have had to mine break twice now.  EMS will send them out to be fixed though


----------



## Bergamo (Nov 26, 2008)

xc is great fun. Yet, once and awhile it is good to just go slow and take it all in.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been meaning to reply for a while.  I own three pair of snowshoes, not counting the one pair my Girlfiend has in my gear room.  Snowshoeing is inexpensive to get into (small, one-time investment) and aluminum frames require little maintenance.  You can go practically ANYWHERE there is snow with snowshoes--backwoods, golfcourses, XC Ski trails, hiking trails, etc.  Skills required are minimal.  Health benefits are many...since it is more work than walking or hiking.  

My family owns some land and I have many miles of informal trails.  It's easy to go.  Only downside is that since I have a ski pass (which equals an investment) I spend most of the time skiing and not snowshoeing.  But after work I can snowshoe....


----------



## Swamp Dog (Dec 4, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Only downside is that since I have a ski pass (which equals an investment) I spend most of the time skiing and not snowshoeing.  But after work I can snowshoe....



therein lies my dilemma.  I have a ski pass and hub doesn't ski.  He'll shoe with me tho, and wants to take ski lessons.  I suppose whatever it takes to get us outside in the winter is a good thing.  And little Miss Swamp Dog too.


----------



## jgsmith (Dec 10, 2008)

I work at REI in West Hartford CT and we rent snowshoes MSR Denali.  I tried it for the first time last year and really liked it.  If you are not sure if you like it I recommended renting.


----------

